# Cool Edit Pro | Aufnahme von Soundkarte



## Mann-im-Mond (19. März 2004)

Hallo,  
Ich hab da so ein kleine Problem.
Wie kann ich bei dem Programm den Sound meiner soundkarte aufnehmen ? 
z.b. von einem Stream.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen cr1s


----------



## knoude (14. April 2004)

Hi,

voraussetzung ist erstma, das cooledit deine Karte richtig erkannt hat, dürfte aber kein probelm sein, weil macht es ja von selbst.  
Wenn Du dann in der oberen Menüleiste unter "Fenster" oder "Einstellungen" gehst... mist jetz weiß ich net mehr wie der Obermenüpunkt war... naja jedenfalls gibt es irgendwo da oben drin den Menüpunkt "Windows Mixer" oder so ähnlich, damit öffnest Du dann die Windowssoundsteuerung, unter "Einstellungen", "Aufnahme" kannst Du dann deine Aufnahmequelle wählen.
Kannst die Einstellungen für die Aufnahmequelle natürlich auch direkt über die Systemsteuerung im Windows machen.

leider weiß ich jetz nicht, was die richtige Aufnahmequelle für z.B. nen Steam ausm Internet ist, einfach mal probieren.

Hoffe ich konnte Dir wenigstens etwas weiterhelfen.  

Bis dann, Wirsing


----------

